# Sad News - Roy Crawley Passes



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

I learned this morning that Roy Crawley (Peter and Adam Crawley's father) passed away on Sunday, April 3rd.

Roy Crawley was involved in Slot Cars from the heyday to today as a track owner and as the founder of Crawley Distributing

Please keep Peter, Adam and their families in your prayers.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Condolences & prayers to the Crawley family. I remember when they had
their business & Raceway on LI.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

condolences


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Damn, very sorry to hear it. 

Prayer to the family.


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

Very Sorry To Hear,,,our Prayers Go To The Family,,,,


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Condolences from the slot car community . Perhaps a Memorial Criuse ( ANy body have any '66 Mustangs ,,67 Galaxie's & ' 68 El camino's, etc. ? )


Neal:dude:


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

will pray for the family


----------

